
Sprint's snazzy, speedy 4G iPad case - samratjp
http://www.tuaw.com/2010/04/17/sprints-snazzy-speedy-4g-ipad-case/
======
mdasen
So, the issue is that this is significantly more expensive than getting an
iPad with AT&T. Sprint charges $99 for the Overdrive 3G/4G hotspot and then
$60/mo for service. While Apple charges $129 more for the 3G iPad, that's only
$30 more than the Overdrive and service is only $30/mo. After one month, the
AT&T service is cheaper.

And it isn't just more expensive. The battery life on these personal hot-spots
isn't so great and it would mean carrying around two chargers and constantly
plugging in two devices rather than one. You even get saddled with a 2-year
contract and early termination fee which AT&T's month-to-month iPad service
doesn't come with.

Sprint and Verizon are pushing their mobile hot-spots as a way to get iPad
owners on their service, but they're requiring two-year contracts, twice the
monthly fee, and the hassle of carrying around an extra device and charger. I
don't think they'll get a ton of takers.

~~~
samratjp
And that is exactly why I found the whole fiasco amusing :-) What I don't
understand is why Apple didn't leave an 4g option open for other carriers
(clear, etc).

